# Part of KV545



## chamo

Part of KV545 by Electronic keyboard


----------



## PetrB

Well, I can tell 'where you are at' as a somewhat beginning pianist 

The tempo is nowhere near what it should be (not a crime, but maybe best to not present until it is more up to speed.)

Your pulse, or beat, is all over the map. _Practice with a metronome, and count out loud. Eventually, you can wean yourself from the metronome and your out loud (and interior) counting will become more reliable._

Best regards.


----------



## chamo

First, thank you to tell me
I know there are some problems (these are not really a problem), I can quickly change the tempo and speed
I did it with my sensation add a little knowledge
I did not study music but short time to touch(not good a story )



PetrB said:


> Well, I can tell 'where you are at' as a somewhat beginning pianist
> 
> The tempo is nowhere near what it should be (not a crime, but maybe best to not present until it is more up to speed.)
> 
> Your pulse, or beat, is all over the map. _Practice with a metronome, and count out loud. Eventually, you can wean yourself from the metronome and your out loud (and interior) counting will become more reliable._
> 
> Best regards.


----------



## chamo

chamo said:


> First, thank you to tell me
> I know there are some problems (these are not really a problem), I can quickly change the tempo and speed
> I did it with my sensation add a little knowledge
> I did not study music but short time to touch(not good a story )


The whole thing is not for me to decide in life


----------

